# refurbing a toro ccr 3000



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i picked up a toro ccr 3000e gts last weekend for $40. i started taking it apart a few days ago to start the parts replacemnt it will need
1- right side belt cover
1- chute base
1- scraper bar
2- paddles
2- wheels
1- chute gear set
the cover isn't in the best of shape either but i do have the old cover from a ccr 2000 and 3650 in my garage


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the top cover needs a new muffler heat shield and the rubber ring that goes around the chute


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There is a bit of rust on that shield.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the frame that holds the chute gears is soo rusted that the gears will not turn and here's a peek under the hood


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> There is a bit of rust on that shield.


 if you think thats bad just wait until i take apart the lower housing


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> There is a bit of rust on that shield.


That'll all buff out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> That'll all buff out.


 you're right, i tryed it and it all buffed out .... to dust


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm not sure i should refurb the as it would be cheaperto find a non running ccr 2000 or non running ccr 3000 and change the motor. those two inch long sheet metal screws were used to hold ( whats left of ) the scraper bar on


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

waiting on parts to arrive now, i'm hoping by friday they show up


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got all the parts except the paddles and scraper bar but i've been too tired to get back to my project. the job is wearing us down, we have close to 12,000 cars and trucks to deliver


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was out earlier today taking rusted parts off and got down to the main frame and its rusted also. looks like i have a good ccr3000e motor and afew other plastic parts so now i'm going to see if i can find a non running ccr 2000 or 3000 or maybe a 2450 if the suzuki motor will bolt up inplace of an r-tek motor


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

went and picked up a frame for a toro ccr2000 this afternoon


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey,
Not sure if you are interested in another one for parts but my dad bought a non running ccr3650 and I fixed his other one for him without haveing to take anything off it. Would you be interested in it for $30? He is in Kazoo and would be willing to meet you somewhere.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Flannelman said:


> Hey,
> Not sure if you are interested in another one for parts but my dad bought a non running ccr3650 and I fixed his other one for him without haveing to take anything off it. Would you be interested in it for $30? He is in Kazoo and would be willing to meet you somewhere.


 yes but i'm over in the motor, that would be a long way to travel for either of us


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all those rusted bolts sure are slowing down the removal of the motor, we had some warm weather so i was in the yard back at it


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

For some reason I thought you lived somewhere in Mass., William.

I'm learning a few things about these Toro snowblowers. They are well built for one thing. Simple designs too. 
Good luck with that project you've got going. 
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> For some reason I thought you lived somewhere in Mass., William.
> 
> I'm learning a few things about these Toro snowblowers. They are well built for one thing. Simple designs too.
> Good luck with that project you've got going.
> Joe


 well having the ccr3000 and 2450 apart i was looking at the pullys and they look the same for both snowblowers. hope to have some warm weather for the next few days so i can get the motor off the 3000's rusty frame so i can reassemble everything in my basement but i dont want the mess from all the rust in the house. i'm closer to the motor city my friend


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

William,
Are the Toro Powerlites good machines?
Are there any specific Toro's I should steer clear of besides those goofy S100 or whatever they are the have the vanes?
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the powerlites are good machines and the only thing wrong with the one i have is the electric starter is not working. my sister vicky gave me a toro s-620 years ago and it did a good job of clearing snow ... right in my face and it lacked power so i stay awy from those myself. it seems toro used the same 2.5hp motor in all the " s " series machines and the cr-20 too. the cr-20 is like and s-100 frame with paddles like a powerlite. congrats on post number 100 joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! 100 posts! Seriously, if someone had asked me how many post I had on here I'd probably have said something like 40-50. 

Hey William, You got a spare rear cover/shroud laying around for a CCR ? No big deal if you don't but I figger it doesn't hurt to ask. 
Thanks for the good info on the Powerlites.
Joe


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats on hitting the century mark! My how quickly time and threads go by.

Those old Toros with the paddles and vanes seem to be just like timex watches. They just keep on ticking, but the design of the paddles is so inefficient compared to the auger style.

The Powerlites get good reviews from a lot of folks. I know a fellow who has a small fleet of them that he uses to clear a number of driveways. Likes them because they're easy to handle. My local Honda dealer used to carry the Toro line, until Toro became peeved that he was selling Hondas on the same floor. Anyway, he said that the narrower width of the Powerlite teamed with it's engine was a pretty outstanding little machine. 

I got one at a rummage sale earlier this year. The starter didn't work on it either as the pinion gear had gotten out past the helix on the starter shaft, and it couldn't retract. The ring gear on the flywheel chewed up the pinion. I replaced the pinion gear and all seems to be O.K. now. That same Honda dealer said he seemed to remember a service bulletin on them that addressed that problem. It was recommended that a washer be added under the cap that encloses the return spring that would prevent the pinion from traveling quite so far out on the starter motor shaft.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Wow! 100 posts! Seriously, if someone had asked me how many post I had on here I'd probably have said something like 40-50.
> 
> Hey William, You got a spare rear cover/shroud laying around for a CCR ? No big deal if you don't but I figger it doesn't hurt to ask.
> Thanks for the good info on the Powerlites.
> Joe


 i have the rear cover off the ccr 3000, i don't know how much it would cost to shipp it to you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's up to you if you want to send it. Tell me how much you want for it and I'll pay the shipping. (S L O W shipping by US postal service or brtter known as Govt. mule) If you don't necessarily want to let it go I understand.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it was warm out for december so after work i went out and let the goldwing run while i took the gas tank off the ccr 3000 and took the rest of the machine in my basement


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i couldn't get the crank pulley off so i dropped what was left of the ccr3000e off at my friends shop a few days ago. today he called and said come pick it up but i wanted a hair cut more than i wanted the snowblower and headed to the barber shop. tomorrow i'm working from 6a until noon so i'll pick up the snowblower after i leave work


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i went and did 6hrs at henry's place today. then i headed over to my friends shop. we took the pulley of the ccr3000 enginge and removed it from the rusted frame and reinstalled in on the 2450 frame, it bolted right up with no problems. i loaded the snowblower on my van and headed home


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How'd you wind up getting it off?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> How'd you wind up getting it off?


 same method you used, i was just out of allen wrenches that fit the screw on the pulley


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is the pic, doesn't it look like it came from the factory with the 3000 motor


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job William!
Happy it fit so well. Don't ya really appreciate it when things go right?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Good job William!
> Happy it fit so well. Don't ya really appreciate it when things go right?


i sure am glad that things worked out. it seems like most of the guys here know alot about two stage snowblowers but not single stage snowblowers so i didn't think that anyone could answer the question of would the 3000 motor bolt in a 2450 frame. now we all know the answer. i'll start reinstalling the other parts next week, gotta go visit henry again for 6 hrs tomorrow and then go visit mom


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well bad news joethe 3000 motor has to be taken off the 2450 frame. if you look at the mount that on the frame sticking up next to the recoil start housing its about half an inch too far away so i'm going to have to use the 2000 frame i picked up, oh well i tryed


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just looked at that pic again. I'd get me two longer bolts for the bottom bracket and stack the needed amount of washers between the frame and bracket to make up the difference.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I just looked at that pic again. I'd get me two longer bolts for the bottom bracket and stack the needed amount of washers between the frame and bracket to make up the difference.


 i thought about that, i'll have to make sure all the lt holes line up


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i stopped on the way home and got a few longer bolts, some flat washers, some lock washers, and the nuts to fit the bolts but i am one nut and bolt short of being able to put the top and bottom cover on. with the bracket moved to the left the bolt that supports the gas tank is too short, needs to be 1/4 inch longer. it goes from the right side cover. i put a nut on the recoil housing for a spacer between the housing and the support bracket. so here is where i'm at until tomorrow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i missed a pic


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep. That was exactly what I was talking about. I forgot about the gas tank mounting though. I'm sure you'll get it worked out William. "Necessity is the mother of invention."


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

almost there joe. i've got to pick up some 1/8 inch fuel line for the primer, i don't remember where i put the line i took off and i'll pick up a longer bolt and nut at the hardware while i'm out


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok so i got the longer bolt and a nut for the gas tank, a new fuel line with a new filter, and a new primer line. i have to go back to the hardware store one more time and get some new carrage bolts for the chute


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

rear cover installed


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the front cover is too far out of alignment and the dash cover will not line up to the bolt holes on it. i can shave the top cover around the hole for the fuel tank or i can space cut some sheet metal spacers to move the fuel tank over to the right. either way it would let all the pieces line up right


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok going back and looking at the pic of the fuel tank maybe i can elongate the bolt holes for the fuel tank an gain enough space to get the covers to align


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got some tow inch streight brackets that had holes predrilled from the hardware to space the tank


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the bracket moved the tank to the right enough so the top cover goes on like it should


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so now i have all the covers on along with the dash board, discharge chute, and handle and it looks just like like like ...... a ccr2450
i'll take it out and try starting it shortly, still weak from eating onions. i'm allergic to onions its kryptonote to me


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

after a short break it took my newly finished machine back outside to the garage and put some gas in it. i primed it four times, turned the key on, and pulled the chock out. it fired right up. i used the belt for a ccr2450 cause the ccr 2000 belt seemed too loose. i still think the suzuki motor is quieter then the r-tek motor


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Get the starter on the big one yet?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Get the starter on the big one yet?


 haven't touched the 826 yet and it might be awhile, the crab made you itch and the onions are doing the same to me but i don't have a rash, swelling, or cramps and my breathing isn't affected so i couldn't have eaten too much of that onion but i'll wait untill its out of my system before starting on that plus i need the housing that covers the starter gear


----------

